# Prog day 21 test



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi.

My day 21 prog test was 92.9 nmol/l..is that normal?

What do they measure prog level in..I have read ng/ml..so what does that make mine ?

Hickson x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

that level shows you ovulated- most say anything over 30 shows this- so your result is good

mine have always shown as nmol on my results

hugs
x


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi MJ and thanks for your reply.

I was just wondering that mine was too high?

Hickson x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Progesterone can be measured in either nmol/l or ng/ml

30nmol/l is approx 10 ng/ml.

Most clinics look for a level over 30nml/l (some say over 40) to indicate ovulation happened.

Your level of 92.9 nmol/l is really good and may even indicate you released more than one egg, which apparently can happen sometimes as get older.  Although I'm obviously not medically qualified, I would say this looks like a good healthy egg(s) was released 

My progesterone levels have always been between 61-81 nmol/l on natural cycles and our consultant said that occasionally I may release more than one egg.  When I was on clomid (to boost) I had follicle tracking which showed I had 2 or 3 dominant follies each month and when I had progesterone tests done twice during this time my levels were 103 & 105 nmol/l which showed I released 2 or 3 eggs (as per the follie tracking).

Your levels are fine and not too high....

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Natasha

Thanks for your post..and  for your next treatment .

Hickson x


----------

